# blizzard pics



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Didnt get a chance to take to many but here are a few


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

The first and second pics are the streets of the town i plow the 3rd & 4th are at the medical clinic i plow and the last one is at a care center i do


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Thats a lot of snow. Where in Iowa are you? I haven't seen that much snow all year lol.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

exmark;1255413 said:


> Thats a lot of snow. Where in Iowa are you? I haven't seen that much snow all year lol.


Just south of fairfield


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

that looks awful deep to just begin plowing?


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

We started on them during the storm but we couldn't see anything 50mgh winds and snowing so hard you couldn't even see the road so we stopped till morning


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Very Nice. I am jealous. All the snow here has melted away.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I should have mentioned those pics are from 2-2-11 just never got them up


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

how do you like the wideout????


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

EGLC;1255587 said:


> how do you like the wideout????


Probably not as well as he would have liked a V for that storm.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

EGLC;1255587 said:


> how do you like the wideout????


I love it by far the most versitile plow it works great for many different applications well worth the money IMO!


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Mark13;1255839 said:


> Probably not as well as he would have liked a V for that storm.


A friend of mine has a western V plow and he was even having trouble getting through the drifts and since we dont normally get snows like that i will stick with my wideout. dont get me wrong ive ran a vplow and they are great and have there place for me the wideout is the best choice and even my buddy thinks i can carry more snow than he can with his 8.5 v plow with wings


----------

